# Flyer junk



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Caught you guys with a catchy title!! Some of the engines on my workbench. 4 Atlantics, my 342AC, a 322 Hudson with s-i-b, and a 312 Pacific. These were engines that would not run, smoke, light, you get the picture.Putzing around with them they all run as manufactured. I occasionally grab some engines from the shelf and stretch their legs, the ones on the layout are always running to get their exercise.I believe there's about 20-25 more tucked away, I've lost count.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Junk? I don't think so! But, as I look at your photos, I know that I'm slowly catching up.... I have my Atlantic 303 that you restored for me, a 'third hand' tool with magnifying glass, a metal ruler and a test power supply with alligator clips like yours. Of course knowing how to use them to take model trains apart, fix what needs to be fixed, and then send them to 'the restoration shop' to make them look again while putting them back together is what I don't have! On the bright side, I can usually see the top of my table... LOL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I t is always nice to have a collection big enough to forget on how big it actually is.:appl:


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Caught you guys with a catchy title!! Some of the engines on my workbench. 4 Atlantics, my 342AC, a 322 Hudson with s-i-b, and a 312 Pacific. These were engines that would not run, smoke, light, you get the picture.Putzing around with them they all run as manufactured. I occasionally grab some engines from the shelf and stretch their legs, the ones on the layout are always running to get their exercise.I believe there's about 20-25 more tucked away, I've lost count.


This is where the fun comes in for me. Love bring those old dead locs back to life! 

Sal


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Totally agree on "rehabing" old loco's. I started with three engines - 283, 290, and 303...all from around 1954. Dad purchased them and I have brought them back to like...in addition to another 8 that I've obtained this past year. Sometimes the most fun it tearing them apart, finding the problem and fixing them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Totally agree on "rehabing" old loco's. I started with three engines - 283, 290, and 303...all from around 1954. Dad purchased them and I have brought them back to like...in addition to another 8 that I've obtained this past year. Sometimes the most fun it tearing them apart, finding the problem and fixing them.


That's about it... I bought a lot of 6 atlantics on ebay. 3 purr like a kitten now, and I might use 1 or 2 for parts. But they were all complete..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

AC is rolling in his grave with that title......

I do the same thing -- just bought 2 more #302AC's for my fleet. Have no idea how many that makes for me either. Plan to repair/restore them to good running condition.

You've got a nice stable there with some great runners.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> AC is rolling in his grave with that title......
> 
> I do the same thing -- just bought 2 more #302AC's for my fleet. Have no idea how many that makes for me either. Plan to repair/restore them to good running condition.
> 
> You've got a nice stable there with some great runners.


Someday, when I get a 4x8 sheet of plywood that's not being used, I'll spread out the entire mass of locos. It will probably take me all day,lol.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If they can fit on 4' X 8' you do not have enough.


----------

